# OOffice /cups /Öffnen von Dokument /IP lookup fail [SOLVED]

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

vielleicht kennt jemand dieses Verhalten oder hat eine Vermutung was schief läuft. Mein OpenOffice 3.1 (selbstkompiliert), kann keine Dokumente mehr öffnen.  Das Programm reagiert nicht mehr, die CPU-Last geht auf 100% und bleibt dort bis einem Abbruch oder SIGTERM.

Update: Scheinbar greift OpenOffice beim Öffnen von Dokumenten "kurz" auf den cupsd zu. Weil ich dort ein Problem habe fällt OpenOffice in einen Tiefschlaf und wartete auf den Cupsd.

Dinge die ich Probiert habe...:

Auch eine jungfräuliche Konfigurations-Datei (.ooo3) brachte keine Verbesserung.

revdep-rebuild hat zwar etwas gefunden und behoben, doch dies hatte wohl nichts mit dem Problem zu tun.

emerge -D system als auch emerge -D openoffice brachten auch kein Erfolg.

Cups hab ich schon mehrmals neu gebaut und auch auf die Unstable Version aktualisiert..

Ich probiere Später ein Downgrade oder unterschiedliche Konfigurationen aus. 

Interessanter Weise tritt grade ein ähnliches Problem/Verhalten mit Cups (net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2) auf, dort hat ein Update auf Unstable auch nicht geholfen. Sowohl mein Drucker wird nicht mehr angezeigt, als auch der Zugriff übers Webinterface 127.0.0.1:631, reagiert mit der Auslastung wenn ich die Auftrags-Übersicht oder Drucker-Verwaltung aufrufen möchte.

Fehlermeldung von Cups:

```
W [07/Jul/2009:19:19:23 +0200] IP lookup failed - connection from localhost closed!
```

Ok, Jetzt hab ich grade beim Testen gemerkt das Cups daran schuld ist. Die Dokumente Öffnen sich normal wenn ich # /etc/init.d/cupsd stop ausführe.

Gesetzte Cups Useflags....

```
X acl dbus java jpeg linguas_de pam perl png python ssl
```

Auszug aus meiner cupsd.conf

```
LogLevel info

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-759884-highlight-gnome+cups.html

HostNameLookups Double

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen [::1]:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock
```

In /etc/hosts

habe ich natürlich folgende Einträge:

```
127.0.0.1   localhost

::1      localhost

```

Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee..?

Edit:

Seit der neuen Version wird wohl /var/run/cups.sock verwendet. Ich hab jetzt nicht versucht diese Datei zu erstellen, was mit entsprechenden Rechten wohl möglich wäre.

Doch weil ich das so nicht verwenden möchte, hab ich die Zeile Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf auskommentiert und auch in meiner client.conf steht lediglich "ServerName localhost" und nicht, wie durch das Update favorisiert "ServerName  /var/run/cups/cups.sock".

Wohlbemerkt hatte ich beide Einträge in meinen Konfigurations-Dateien, die dieses Problem wohl auslöste.

Vielleicht weiß jemand warum /var/run/cups/cups.sock bei mir nicht angelegt wurde, und ob es sich dabei um einen (bekannten) Bug handelt. Oder ob man diese Datei manuell anlegen sollte. Oder ob die Verwendung des sockets Vorzüge der Sicherheit bieten soll..?

----------

